
Jointly Predicting Job Performance, Personality, Cognitive Ability, & Well-Being - blopeur
https://deepai.org/publication/jointly-predicting-job-performance-personality-cognitive-ability-affect-and-well-being
======
totetsu
I can't help but think of the link between scientific management and slavery.
[http://bostonreview.net/race/caitlin-c-rosenthal-how-
slavery...](http://bostonreview.net/race/caitlin-c-rosenthal-how-slavery-
inspired-modern-business-management)

